# Como comprobar altavoces



## phcl (Feb 14, 2011)

Saludos
Estoy trabajando en un centro deportivo, y una de las piscinas tiene instalada cuatro altavoces subaquaticos. Me comentan que hay dos altavoces que no fucionan. He comprobado con el tester, y dos altavoces tiene 8ohmios cada uno, pero los otros dos me dan circuito abierto. 
¿hay otra manera de comprobar los altavoces, por que el acceso a ellos es complicado (me tengo que dar un baño)?.
He leido tambien que con una pila es posible saber si funcionan, pero como estan dentro del agua no consigo oirlo.

Gracias por todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

Si te dan circuito abierto , o son los parlantes , o los cables o alguna mala conección !


----------



## rojjo (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola,

el comentario de dosmetros es el más correcto.

Para el caso del método de la pila es, conectas una pila de 9 volts(parte positiva) a un extremo del cable y el otro extremo lo pulsas momentáneamente (lo más rápido que puedas) y deberías escuchar un ruido de la bocina.

ojo, no dejes conectada la batería con la bocina pues puedes llegar a dañar la bocina (según capacidades)

este método es funcional pero no es el ideal.

saludos


----------



## phcl (Feb 14, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
He mirado el cableado pero esta correcto, y por lo tanto lamentablemente creo que son los altavoces.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Generalmente el metodo de la pila es para corroborar la polaridad de los terminales.

Que parlantes son? me referia a la marca.


----------



## phcl (Feb 15, 2011)

Los altavoces son "H062m aqua music", con una potencia de 60w a 8ohminos


----------

